# Matjeshäppchen süß sauer



## titi2 (20. Dezember 2018)

Mein Lieblingsrezept für selbstgemachte Matjes. Dies schmeckt auch wenn im Matjesreifer Geschmacksverstärker war, oder die Heringe schon etwas länger in der Gefriertruhe waren .


4 Matjesfilets ( 2 Fische ) ohne Haut ( kleine Ostseeheringe bis zu 10 Matjesfilets )
2 rote Zwiebeln ( die rote Farbe zieht teilweise in den Fisch, sieht leckerer aus  ;-) )
1 Möhre

3/4 bis 1 Tasse heller Essig ( kein Essigkonzentrat! )
1/2 Tasse Zucker
1/2 Tasse Wasser
2 Lorbeerblätter
1-2 Teelöffel Senfkörner
1 Teelöffel Pfefferkörner
1 Teelöffel Pimentkörner ( kann man auch weglassen )

und wenns besonders gut werden soll:
etwas Ingwerwurzel
Stückchen Meerrettich

Essig, Wasser, Zucker Lorbeerblätter, Senf-, Pfeffer-, und Pimentkörner in einen Topf geben und aufkochen.
Topf vom Herd nehmen und die Zwiebeln in Ringe geschnitten hinzugeben. Jetzt den Sud abkühlen lassen.

Die Möhre schälen und in Scheiben schneiden. Den Matjes in mundgerechte Häppchen schneiden.
Den abgekühlten Sud in einen Behälter geben ( z.b. Glasform ) und Möhren,Matjes, Ingwer und Meerrettich hinzufügen.
Nun alles für 3 Tage in den Kühlschrank stellen.

Das ganze schmeckt super zum Abendbrot auf Butterbrot oder Toast.


----------



## phirania (20. Dezember 2018)

Sieht echt lecker aus....


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Dezember 2018)

stimmt, sieht klasse aus


----------



## Kauli11 (22. Dezember 2018)

Hier mal mein Rezept für Bismarck-Hering: Für 20 Heringe,( ich friere sie immer zu 20 Stück ein.)
Eingefrorene Heringe auftauen, gut einsalzen, 3 Std. im Salz liegen lassen. Abspülen und trockentupfen.
3Zwiebeln halbieren und in Scheiben schneiden
750 ml Wein oder Kräuteressig mit 1 Ltr. Wasser,je Ltr. Flüssigkeit 2EL Zucker, 1TL Salz und 1 Tüte Ostmann Herings-Gewürrzmischung 15 g dazugeben und alles zusammen aufkochen lassen.
Die Gewürzmischung in Teebeutel füllen,dann kann man sie danach leichter entfernen.
Danach mit den Gewürzen erkalten lassen. Gewürze mit Teebeutel entfernen.
Heringe mit den Zwiebeln schichtweise in ein Gefäß legen und mit den restlichen Zwiebeln bedecken.
Die ERKALTETE Lake über die Heringe gießen bis alles bedeckt ist.
4 Tage bis 1 Woche im Kühlschrank ziehen lasse.
Wünsche Guten Appetit.


----------



## ragbar (22. Dezember 2018)

…..geht auch mit frischen Heringen?


----------



## Kauli11 (23. Dezember 2018)

ragbar schrieb:


> ..geht auch mit frischen Heringen?



Die waren frisch geangelt, waren nur eingefroren.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (23. September 2020)

*Liest ja nicht schlecht hier.

Zum Hering selbst habe noch ein paar Fragen und wollte kein neues Thema dazu aufmachen.

Heringe Braten einlegen,
Räuchern, 
kennt jeder.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Hering in Sahnesouce.

Frische Heringe habe ich , nun wie geht's weiter?
Filitiren , Haut ab ? Fragen über Fragen.....
Danke für eure Hilfe.*


----------



## Kauli11 (24. September 2020)

@ Tauwurmbader,
schau mal bei Tante Google. gebe mal " Rezepte Hering in Sahnesoße" ein. Dort findest du etliche Rezepte.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (24. September 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> @ Tauwurmbader,
> schau mal bei Tante Google. gebe mal " Rezepte Hering in Sahnesoße" ein. Dort findest du etliche Rezepte.




Na dufte Kauli11,

und das geht mit FRISCH GEFANGEN HERING?

Heringswurm soll ja nicht Gesund sein.


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. September 2020)

Kannst sie ja kurzfristig einfrieren, aber in dem mir nicht bekanntem Rezept kommt sicherlich auch Essig drin vor... Ich esse am liebsten Hering Büsumer Art also Grün eingelegt. Mit Würmern hatte ich noch keine Probleme.


----------

